# Extra loads



## fountain (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm using the bh 209 load holder tubes for pre-measured powder, but what do yall do for spare loads/bullets when hunting and what do yall put them in?


----------



## TJay (Nov 1, 2016)

I use the TC Speedshots.  I use my powder measure to meter the powder into the Speedshots.


----------



## leoparddog (Nov 1, 2016)

I've got a couple of tubes that I bought for the purpose but most often now, its an old 35mm film container with a pre-measured powder charge and the ball or bullet is in my shirt pocket.

I've not found much need for speed though.  If'n I miss the deer typically are so curious about the low boom and smoke, they'll stand there and watch me reload.


----------



## SakoL61R (Nov 1, 2016)

leoparddog said:


> I've got a couple of tubes that I bought for the purpose but most often now, its an old 35mm film container with a pre-measured powder charge and the ball or bullet is in my shirt pocket.
> 
> I've not found much need for speed though.  If'n I miss the deer typically are so curious about the low boom and smoke, they'll stand there and watch me reload.



Yessir on the 35mm film containers!  Been using them for 25 years.  I use a narrow strip of masking tape to secure them lengthwise all the way around with the bullet taped to the top.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 2, 2016)

35mm film container?  What is that, something like a VCR?


----------



## SakoL61R (Nov 2, 2016)

rosewood said:


> 35mm film container?  What is that, something like a VCR?




Naw, it's kinda round like a rotary phone dial.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 2, 2016)

If I'm hunting with lead conicals, T/C plastic speed loads. If round ball, I have a loading block with pre-patched lubed balls and pre-measured charges in some little glass vials.


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 3, 2016)

*Powder vials*

Follow this link, I use them for smokeless powder
http://www.smokelessmz.com/vials.html


----------



## frankwright (Nov 4, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Traditions-P...g_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=Q8BABWVJHDSWWEZ2106S
I have some similar to this. Mine say Traditions Pellet Loader on them. Powder in one side, bullet in the other and mine have a place for a cap or a 209 primer on each end. 
I put three of these in my pocket and it is all I need.


----------



## Muldoon (Nov 15, 2016)

*Loads?*

A trip to your local hardware store for some correct size PVC pipe and you can make your own in short order!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 15, 2016)

leoparddog said:


> I've got a couple of tubes that I bought for the purpose but most often now, its an old 35mm film container with a pre-measured powder charge and the ball or bullet is in my shirt pocket.
> 
> I've not found much need for speed though.  If'n I miss the deer typically are so curious about the low boom and smoke, they'll stand there and watch me reload.



A 35mm film canister is the first thing I thought of when I saw this thread. I miss those things, they were the best for storing all kinds of things.


----------

